# ГОС в консерватории



## accordeon23 (15 Фев 2017)

Здравствуйте. Имею проблемные отношения с педагогом по спец. поэтому обращаюсь за советом.
Какие требования к программе ГОС по специальности? Какие произведения, в среднем, берут, среднего уровня владения инструмента, программу? 
Можно ли брать на крупную форму сонаты венских классиков? (Гайдн, например).
благодарю за отзывчивость.


----------



## lakers88 (15 Фев 2017)

accordeon23 писал:


> А что ты вообще играешь по специальности? И насколько серьёзная проблема в ваших отношениях?


----------



## accordeon23 (15 Фев 2017)

lakers88 писал:


> accordeon23 писал:А что ты вообще играешь по специальности? И насколько серьёзная проблема в ваших отношениях?


проблема есть, и она личного характера. .
в программе были произведения Баха ХТК I и II томов, Семенов Болгарская сюита, Макконен"Как лебеди", Прибылов Соната 2, Черников "ноктюрн", Гайдн соната (щас не вспомню ,что имеено), Скарлатти сонаты С dur, c-moll, E-dur, Фроссини , обр. Суркова,  Мегюль соната, Золотарев, Власов, Пахельбель, Букстехуде. . пока это все, что вспомнил.


----------



## serpodub (15 Фев 2017)

Выскажу своё мнение: программа должна быть сбалансирована и по сложности и по произведениям разных лет. Не стоит брать завышенной сложности, это никто не оценит, лучше взять чуть легче и представить ярко. Посмотрите, что берут Ваши однокурсники, прикиньте. По поводу Гайдна. Я бы не стал брать по нескольким причинам. Наверняка первым номером пойдёт полифония времён Баха, зачем ещё брать крупную форму старых мастеров - уже может быть перекос в сторону той эпохи. Стиль уже конечно иной, но не кардинально. Вам же надо показать разноплановость, тем более это опять будет переложение. Можно взять оригинальную крупную форму, допустим романтического направления, пьесу авангардного направления, ещё одну пьесу - народную обработку. Или по другому подберите, важно ведь показать, что владеете Вы разными стилями, от классики до современности. Но это моё мнение, с Вашим оно может и не совпадать.


----------



## lakers88 (15 Фев 2017)

accordeon23 писал:


> Как признанный стандарт:1)бах.2)золотарев.3)черников.и что нибудь быстрое чтоб эффектно закончить выступление и консерваторию(фроссини со своим весёлым кабальеро как раз придутся ко двору). Но это моё мнение, просто прикидываю вам расклад.


----------



## accordeon23 (28 Фев 2017)

большое спасибо за отзычивость и за ориентиры.


----------

